# Frog I.D.



## matt41gb (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been going crazy all summer trying to figure out what is making this loud chirping noise. I only hear it at night, and I don't live near a water source. 

At first I thought it was a bird, but I couldn't see one flying around in the flashlight beam. Tonight I finally found what it was. I saw a very tiny frog sitting on a leaf calling.... five very quick chirps every 10 seconds or so. 

I have never heard, nor seen this type of frog around this part of Texas, and I've lived here all of my life. I took this picture with my phone. I hope someone can identify it. Thanks!







-Matt


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2010)

Its a tree frog. For such a small animal, they have the LOUDEST chirp!


----------



## matt41gb (Aug 25, 2010)

What species of tree frog? It doesn't have the typical "tree frog" look though. I've caught several tree frogs in East Texas and none of them look, or sound like these. These sound like a bird chirping at night. This one is very short and stocky, not typical of what I'm used to seeing. 

-Matt


----------



## dmmj (Aug 26, 2010)

I think that when you compare size to noise ratio, frogs are probably the loudest out there.


----------



## Itort (Aug 26, 2010)

I would say a spring peeper.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, Larry...that's what I've heard them referred to as here in my area. I'm not an expert on frogs.


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 26, 2010)

In my area this frog is known as a "Spring Peeper" (_Pseudacris crucifer_). They're very common around here but interestly they aren't easy to find when you go searching for one! They are very small and elusive. I find them quite often in sphagnum moss when I'm picking it.


----------



## Nay (Aug 26, 2010)

We have some aroung here(New England) that change color like a cameleon. And I can say they are very loud, especially when they come out in droves . They look alittle different than your pic and I think aroung here they are Grey tree frogs. (Maybe not even close.)


----------



## Laura (Aug 26, 2010)

It gets SO LOUD here sometimes its deafening! 
At work I actually have people call to complain and want us to do something about it..
I have some that live near the water faucet, in the dogs water bucket and by the porch light. Great food source for them! light=bugs...


----------



## matt41gb (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses guys! I've watched videos of spring peepers calling and they sound nothing like what this one does. I don't see much of a resemblance either. There are about four of them spaced out around the neighborhood calling out to one another. I don't live near a water source and these are calling from my bushes along the fence. I took a video of it calling, but can't get it out of my phone to where I can post it. 

-Matt


----------



## matt41gb (Aug 26, 2010)

Found the culprit! It's a Rio Grande Chirping Frog. They are not native to this area. They are from extreme Southern Texas. How they got to my backyard, I'm not sure. Here is a link to a website with their calls. This is exactly what I've been hearing every night!

http://www.californiaherps.com/noncal/misc/miscfrogs/pages/e.c.campi.sounds.html

-Matt


----------

